

Microsoft Shifts Robotics Strategy, Makes Robotics Studio Available Free - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-software/052010-microsoft-shifts-robotics-strategy-makes-robotics-studio-available-free

======
robotresearcher
The article fails to mention the decade-old de facto standard in research
robotics: Player.

The MS RDS marketing people are very careful never to mention it, but it's
disappointing that this IEEE journalist doesn't survey the space properly.
Software from the Player Project is used at Willow Garage, including both the
simulators Gazebo (3D with dynamics) and Stage (2.5D with kinematics only).
Willow hired the Player lead, Brian Gerkey, to be its director of Open Source
software, and more recently the Gazebo lead, Nate Koenig, as a scientist.

In the research community, MS RDS can't beat out ROS or Player, since the
source code licensing is so important.

<http://playerstage.org>

------
eguizzo
Story updated: Willow Garage's Brian Gerkey responds.

